# Frankie - Young Female Australian Cattle Dog Cross - Perfect for agility or flyball



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Frankie is a sweet young Australian Cattle Dog Cross who is in desperate need of a foster or forever home.

She is good with other dogs and could go with older children but has not been tested with cats or young children.

Frankie would love to do an activity like agility or fly-ball as she is a fantastic runner, has lots of energy and she really loves playing ball. She knows sit, stay and her recall is improving. Frankie will walk to heel but prefers to walk slightly in front though she doesn't pull.


























*She has been waiting in kennels since October and is really struggling. Can anyone help this beautiful girl??*

Frankie has been spayed, vaccinated and chipped. She is on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK.
If you're interested in adopting Frankie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
http://friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk/animalsforadoption.html
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
http://friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk/dogadopt.html

If you have any questions then please do ask!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Frankie is in urgent need of a foster or forever home. Can anyone help her?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Frankie is desperate for a foster or forever home. Please can someone help her?


----------

